#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  ONU Huawei HG8121H problemas com Wifi

## rhaido

Boa Tarde, utilizo uma OLT Huawei MA5603T e autorizei uma ONU Huawei HG8121H, um plano de 10 megas, mas pra bater os 10, tive que colocar num plano de 18 megas, isso é comum? tenho sempre que colocar uma velocidade superior pra bater os megas.

----------


## pigosso

Bom dia,

você se refere ao plano do cliente ou ao dba profile ?

----------

